# Wireless system?



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Good evening... brand new to the forum.

First off, I am a pretty handy person. I do all my own work for landscaping, most home builds (tile, electrical) etc so I'm probably medium proficient...

I am in the middle of a pool project where my irrigation system is in tatters.

My front zones are not cut/removed, but pretty much all but 1-2 zones in the back are toast.
Not to mention they cut the wire from the backyard in like 3 spots for irrigation...

My questions are this.
1. Since I have a large box in my backyard (1'x2') with termination points etc... the standard irrigation box... Is that where the wiring comes in from the panel in my garage? (House is 5 years old). Or does each zone needs its own wire?
Ive seen some systems wired both ways, so I'm just curious as to what is likely... I think based on what the cut wire looks like that its housing all of the wires for all zones and the box contains the wiring and valves to actuate each zone..
Am i on the right path here?
2. I should be able to salvage enough heads during the pool install (that are no longer needed) to get most of what i need watered. Are there any advancements in smart tech (i have 110 smart devices in and around my home, so I'm all there) besides like Rachio. I plan to put that in for sure.. just curious if there are any other must have smart devices.
3. EDIT : added - if i end up with a zone that's no longer needed, could i feasibly hook up a line to it that comes out to a water box , and use my smart phone to enable that solenoid to be always on>? Thus enabling that water box to be used ??? I'm definitely wanting to get a couple water boxes installed, but if i can use lines that are now un-used from the sprinkler that would be great.

Unrelated, i am installing about 30 emerald green arborvitaes as part of this project.. they will be roughly 2 feet from a fence (steel, not solid). It's advised that early in their life they be staked. In lieu of staking do any of you know of a device that would go around the tree and attach to the fence? I'm sure i could just do it with garden hose, but just wondering what else is out there.

Thanks folks


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

There are plenty of knowledgable irrigation folks here, so I'll let them handle those questions. I know just enough to be dangerous, so I wouldn't want to pass on any misinformation!

As far as the trees, I would use plain old jute, or this stuff. The jute has the benefit of deteriorating over time in case you forget to remove it. The plastic tie is nice because it's sturdy, weather resistant and you don't have to know any fancy knots (not that you do with jute either, but no knot at all is easier IMHO). I've had the plastic tie stuff on one particularly stubborn apple tree of mine that just can't figure out how to stand on it's own without support, and it's held up perfectly for 2-3 years now.


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

I am also curious if there is any system yet on the market that would wirelessly transmit (instead of having a wire run from the valve box to the house) from the valve box to the house.
My wire is cut in so many places, I dont really want to run the whole thing again.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Hunter Nodes would do some of what you wa t


----------

